# Anxiety waiting for test scores



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I get bad anxiety everytime I take a test or exam. It takes a week to find out my grade, and during that time I'm constantly worried about what I got on the test. I'm constantly worried that I didn't do good, or I failed terribly. I rarely fail exams, yet I always expect the worst while waiting.

Anyone else have this issue, and how do you deal with it?


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I think everyone gets pretty anxious about test results. Just try and distract yourself with something you enjoy doing.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm always anxious about test results and this semester I didn't even go to pick up my second essays because I was so anxious about it.I'm just so sure that I'll fail all my subjects this semester,but the final results still won't be posted for about another two weeks now.


----------

